# Channeling, Improved Signature Spell, and the Revised EOM Cleric/Paladin



## Laszlo (Aug 4, 2005)

Both the Revised EOM Cleric and the Revised EOM Paladin have a class feature called Channeling. Both are able to apply to the Improved Signature Spell magical boon to their spell lists.

My question is: (a) does the Improved Signature Spell only apply to the two spell lists described in the Channeling ability of the cleric or paladin, or (b) does it apply to all spell lists that a cleric or paladin can cast?

(I assume that the purpose of the Improved Signature Spell ability is to more closely duplicate the standard action association with Turning Undead. Is this correct?)


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Aug 4, 2005)

It only applies to the two they are forced to take (Charm Undead+Heal Life/Compel Undead+Evoke Death).

It simulates both the turning/rebuking undead and the spontaneous-cure/spontaneous-inflict.


----------

